# St Cloud Minn Trial



## jbthor (Feb 11, 2005)

Any info on the Q in st.cloud? jb


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

In the Q
!st #35 Belle, Jim Beck
2nd#11 Rock, Danny Farmer
3rd #16 Rainy ART strackbein
4th #24 Sugar, Jasson Baker
RJ #20 Aime ,Pat Kenny
J #5 Pete, Ed Gibson
J #25 Max ,Greg Schreiner


----------



## birdhunter61 (Aug 8, 2004)

Congratulations Tom Watson on getting Rock QAA, it was only a matter of time. I know he'll continue to improve. Another success for Clint's program.


----------



## rjouben (Jul 29, 2004)

HOORAY!!!!

I'd like to thank Jim Beck for all his hard work with Belle (Bigfoot's Rebel Yell). She's a lovely little dog who gives it her all everyday, and I'm glad she's finally rewarded for it.

I also congratulate the other competitors and their owners, trainers, & handlers for jobs well done.

I've recently arrived for my 3rd tour in SW Asia in support of Operations Iraqi and Enduring Freedom, and to come online and see these results really makes my day!

Thanks everyone.
~rj


ps: in case you didn't know, I'm Belle's owner.


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Derby 4th 9 back: #1,#4,8,#9,#16,#18,#20,#21,#23.

Limited 4th 13 back: #5,#6,#7,#22,#39,#40,#45,#48,#55,#46,#80,#83,#85.

Amateur 3rd 26 back:
#2,#5,#6,#7,#8,#9,#15,#17,#19,#20,#25,#28,#31,#33,#37,#40,#41,#44,#48,#51,#55,#56,#57,#61,#62,#65.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

RJ,
CONGRATULATIONS on Belle's WIN and thanks so much for your sacrifices for the rest of us.
Be safe and take care,
Becky


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

A big Congrats to Steve Ritter on back to back Derby WINS! 

A great way for Bayou Teche Miah to end her Derby career. 16 points in 7 Derbies, great average! 8) 

Go Laarree and Bayou Teche Kennels, time to break out a cigar. :wink:


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Derby results ???


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Derby
1st #20 Miah,Stephen Ritter
2nd #8 Otter, Jim Beck
3rd #16 Reba, Rick Stawski
4th #23 Blue, Marion Carey
RJ #9 Amos, Jeff Horsley
J #1,#4,#18,#21


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations to Carl on his Limited Open win, couldn't happen to a better guy. 
Anyone have the other placements in the Open?
D & G


----------



## rip (Sep 4, 2003)

any open or am results?


----------



## kdbauman (Sep 10, 2004)

Congrats Robbie on Belle's qualifying win!!

Both of you deserved this as much as anyone.

How's our little Chili and Devil pup doing ?

Please take care of yourself and stay safe!!


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Still no open or Am news?


----------

